# Public Enemies,in theaters 7/1/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This forthcoming film from Universal is based on a true story and scheduled to hit theaters on 7/1/09.
Johnny Depp stars as John Dillinger.
Christian Bale stars as FBI agent Melvin Purvis.
Academy Award winner Marion Cotillard also stars in the film.
It was directed by Michael Mann,and has received an R rating,for gangster violence and language.
The film's official site and a trailer can be viewed at the following link.

http://www.publicenemies.net/


----------

